# Supports of Pit Bull Ban Outnumbered 3 to 1



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Times-Georgian - Supporters of pit bull ban outnumbered at council meeting

Cool news article


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i for one, hope they dont ban any breeds.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I know I'll get a lot of heat for this, but I'm torn on this issue. My neighbor has a pit bull mix and it's a sweetheart. Had to care for it while they were on vacation and it stayed asleep while I went in the house and filled it's supper bowl.
But then I hear horrifying stories of kids dying because it a pit bull literally tore them apart. Maybe we could ban their owners!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

SARAHSMITH said:


> I know I'll get a lot of heat for this, but I'm torn on this issue. My neighbor has a pit bull mix and it's a sweetheart. Had to care for it while they were on vacation and it stayed asleep while I went in the house and filled it's supper bowl.
> But then I hear horrifying stories of kids dying because it a pit bull literally tore them apart. Maybe we could ban their owners!


 
i'm all for banning the owners. the media blows things way out of proportion. Think of it like this. If breed bans continue, starting with the pit bulls, what breed is next? have to do what we can to stop the ignorance before it spreads further


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I am worried that GSDs will be the next target.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I don't live in Douglas county, but I worry that they may set a precedent. I believe they are talking about possibly adding in other breeds. I don't think BSL is the answer, as others have said you need to look at the owners. If not Pit Bulls, it will be another breed. I have had a number of negative experiences last year with Pit Bulls in my own complex. I want to see owners showing more responsibility for whatever breed they own.

Kristina


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

I usually dont get involved in these type of discussions
since emotions can run pretty high on this subject.
Anyway...here is my take on it.

A pit bull (or any powerful breed) is no more dangerous
than a handgun. A gun, sitting all by itself, wont harm
a soul. Even if its loaded. Even if carried concealed
(in states that allow that) a loaded gun is not dangerous
IN THE RIGHT HANDS.

In the wrong hands a gun can kill. In the wrong hands
a dog can kill. Its not the dog or the gun. Its the people
that misuse use them through ignorance or negligence.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

In the '80's, I rode dirt bikes. Oh no; bad for the environment. We must ban them from public lands.

In the '90's, I was a competitive shooter (well, not very competitive, but I entered events). AHHH! GUNS! We must ban them!

In 1985 I got my first German Shepherd. Got my first Schutzhund dog in 2003. And now the (self-censored) want to ban them.

I think we should ban these idiots whose first reaction to any problem is to ban something. I am getting really, REALLY fed up with these people. Most of the time, it's the same bunch running from subject to subject, trying to ban things.

Get a rope.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Back when I was considering breeds, I mentioned Pit Bull to my father. He didn't even give me a chance to argue, the first word out of his mouth was "No". 

I'm not in support of the breed ban, BUT something should be done about the constant pit bull attacks. I dunno, maybe make it illegal to own a pit bull unless you're a certain age with a certain background?

I just watched Animal Planet's Dogs 101 about Pit Bulls. They were bred to fight. So you're right, it all depends on the owner. If the owner knows what they are doing, then it's all right.

Personally, after seeing and watching Dogs 101, I wouldn't want a Pit Bull. German Shepherds can be vicious but a Pit Bull was made to be vicious. Maybe in the future when the breed's temperament is better, but I think a Pit Bull is too dangerous to be a family dog. I'm not saying all Pits will attack, but the chance of them attacking is so high.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

its all about the owner and training, having tested and passed pit bulls for T.D.Inc, nothing is wrong with the breed, just the people at the other end of the leash


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Look at all the Vick Pits that were adopted out - shows that in the right hands these are just as good of dog (if not better) than any other. I love Pits  They really have a good personality and temperament. They love people! And they were not bred to fight people or attack people....the word "people" gets left off after the word attack so many times.

And of course we know "Pit" is just a generalization since there is no "Pit" breed


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I say put the owners down then that would solve the issue I think. If they teach their dogs to fight and they fight them and their dog bites someone, then the dog and the owner should be put down together. I think we might stop some of the nonsense.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what gets me is in most cases is despite all the people who are against BSL rarely do anything to fight against it. I mean, i can tell you one thing.... you ban my chosen breed or try to, i'm sure going to fight it. Its nonsense. "they" refuse to do anything they actually say they will do such as regulate owners. There are tons of things that can be done. If the media werent so insistant on showing the negative on everything, i think more people wouldnt be so dead set against certain things and breeds. I've never met a bad/mean pit bull in my life. I guess i'm considered lucky. i dont agree with breed bans. Never have. never will. Some people can handle certain breeds while others cant. There are certain people who should NEVER have certain breeds while there are others who can because they are responsible and knowledgable. I would have a pit bull. I know what it takes to socialize them and train them. I feel if the media were to do a story on say... service dogs that involve the breeds (pits, akitas, dobermans, GSDs, ect.) that most people would consider bad, it might help put these dogs in a more positive light. I've met several therapy dogs who were breeds people tend to be more apprehensive about.


----------



## jan & jim (Jan 22, 2009)

KZoppa, you make a good point. It may be just my imagination, but the situation involving breed banning does seem to be a bit better now than it was 8 or 10 years ago. In the aftermath of the Vick ordeal, I think the public has been educated a bit more about these dogs. And I know that many people don't subscribe to the Dog Whisperer's methods, but his pit, Daddy, certainly has been a good ambassador for these types of dogs. Unfortunately, the situations which lead to breed ban legislation don't have an easy one shot solution.
Jim


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am against ANY BAN ON ANY BREED OF DOG. The only people who should be banned are the idiot owners, the people who abuse animals. Pitbull Mixes are one of the sweetest dogs I have ever met.

Since I volunteer at a shelter the most asked question I get asked is "Aren't you scared of the Pitbulls?" I answer "Yes, I am scared to be licked death!"


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

People always hear the stories about people being ripped apart by pits. But did anyone hear about the story of the stray bully who protected a stranger with her 3 year old son from a robber? The stray bully chased the robber down the street, and then when she was putting her son in the car, the dog jumped in the back seat right next to the little boy.

It's THOSE stories you never hear about. The media thrives on negativity. I found that story in a little article buried in webpages.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> People always hear the stories about people being ripped apart by pits. But did anyone hear about the story of the stray bully who protected a stranger with her 3 year old son from a robber? The stray bully chased the robber down the street, and then when she was putting her son in the car, the dog jumped in the back seat right next to the little boy.
> 
> It's THOSE stories you never hear about. The media thrives on negativity. I found that story in a little article buried in webpages.


I heard about that one too! I showed my mom, and she was said "I guess I was wrong about them."


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> Back when I was considering breeds, I mentioned Pit Bull to my father. He didn't even give me a chance to argue, the first word out of his mouth was "No".
> 
> I'm not in support of the breed ban, BUT something should be done about the constant pit bull attacks. I dunno, maybe make it illegal to own a pit bull unless you're a certain age with a certain background?
> *The 'constant pit bull attacks' are rarely a real pit bull(APBT), in fact I've yet to see a dog who looks like anything more than a bully breed mutt when there's an attack. Recently an american bulldog kennel had an accident where their male killed their little daughter. These are pure-bred American Bulldogs, but the media reported it as Pit Bulls, they even made up things in the article that were 100% false (such as the AKC registering APBTs).*
> ...


Replies in bold.

I suggest you watch both vids in my signature to get some idea of what a pit even is..


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

ken k said:


> its all about the owner and training, having tested and passed pit bulls for T.D.Inc, nothing is wrong with the breed, just the people at the other end of the leash


Not always.. There are dogs in any breed who are just weak-tempered or unstable. I own a GSD like this now.. He's horrible temperament has nothing to do with his upbringing or training.. And I had a bully breed mutt before who tried to bite someone (she's dead now), but she was always snakey and who knows what her breeding was.

It comes down to genetics/good breeding, the individual dog and good owners.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

rjvamp said:


> I say put the owners down then that would solve the issue I think. If they teach their dogs to fight and they fight them and their dog bites someone, then the dog and the owner should be put down together. I think we might stop some of the nonsense.


Just a tidbit of info.
Those who 'match' dogs where it's legal, or did so in the past, do not teach them to. It is so ingrained in this breed there is no schooling needed... My old puppy got into a fight with my GSD, she took control of the dog who was easily twice her size at 12-13 months... And boy she was screaming for me to let her go after I got her off and the shepherd was leaving with tail tucked. It's a myth that dogs are taught to fight... And fighting dogs are not man aggressive, the very opposite in fact because the handlers/vets ect. couldn't be right there in the pit, separating, handling, releasing, cleaning the dogs and cleaning them up and providing medical care afterwards if the dogs were aggressive.

But I'm all for euthing bad owners


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

APBTLove said:


> It comes down to genetics/good breeding, the individual dog and good owners.


Absolutely!! And when the unscrupulous can't have Pit Bulls, they will move on to the next breed. There is already a growing number of Cane Corsos & Presa's in the area and I think they have the potential to be even more dangerous. 

Kristina


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am against ANY BAN ON ANY BREED OF DOG. The only people who should be banned are the idiot owners, the people who abuse animals. Pitbull Mixes are one of the sweetest dogs I have ever met.
> 
> Since I volunteer at a shelter the most asked question I get asked is "Aren't you scared of the Pitbulls?" I answer "Yes, I am scared to be licked death!"


*Bella was a friends pit bull. She was a very submissive girl but so sweet. She absolutely adored my daughter. My friend would say we were coming over and she actually had video of telling Bella we were going to be there and Bella would wait by the door tail wagging harder and harder until we got there. And by then she was so hyped and bouncy she couldnt contain herself. She would be yipping and barking and whining she was so excited but the minute my daughter got put on the floor, bella would crawl over to her giving her very sweet gentle kisses and just be a jungle gym and pillow. She soaked up ALL the attention she could get. AND AND AND!!! She LOVED other dogs. All she ever wanted to do was play but she was also very respectful of the rules. Sadly though, Bella developed cancer tha spread too fast. They didnt have any chance to try and treat it. *



jan & jim said:


> KZoppa, you make a good point. It may be just my imagination, but the situation involving breed banning does seem to be a bit better now than it was 8 or 10 years ago. In the aftermath of the Vick ordeal, I think the public has been educated a bit more about these dogs. And I know that many people don't subscribe to the Dog Whisperer's methods, but his pit, Daddy, certainly has been a good ambassador for these types of dogs. Unfortunately, the situations which lead to breed ban legislation don't have an easy one shot solution.
> Jim


*I've actually noticed that some police departments are involving the news on when certain breeds do something good. There was a pit bull who protected his family when someone broke into their home with the intent to kill the woman's kids and her husband all because she'd taken a parking spot at a grocery store he'd seen from the other aisle and was going for. Their dog suffered a gunshot wound and a few stab wounds and the cops got the bad guy because of a Pit Bull who loved his family. so i too think the M.Vick case started to open peoples eyes. I mean there are TONS of videos online with "dangerous breeds" being mauled horribly by loving children. Those dogs just soak it up like a kid with ice cream!!!*



Konotashi said:


> People always hear the stories about people being ripped apart by pits. But did anyone hear about the story of the stray bully who protected a stranger with her 3 year old son from a robber? The stray bully chased the robber down the street, and then when she was putting her son in the car, the dog jumped in the back seat right next to the little boy.
> 
> It's THOSE stories you never hear about. The media thrives on negativity. I found that story in a little article buried in webpages.


*see THATS an awesome story. You should find that story again and send copies of it to news stations. I bet there are some who would be interested. That show on animal planet called Pit Boss is another show i would recommend as well. i love his boy Hercules. *



KAKZooKpr said:


> Absolutely!! And when the unscrupulous can't have Pit Bulls, they will move on to the next breed. There is already a growing number of Cane Corsos & Presa's in the area and I think they have the potential to be even more dangerous.
> 
> Kristina


 
*100% agree with you. Those breeds are larger and more powerful too! There always ways around something. ban one breed and they just find another. BYB are easy enough to come by breeding other dogs. Presa's are massive and many are being trained in protection because they already have that drive to bite and aggress. *


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Biggest problem I've seen in the pittie community is; they try to make excuses for their dogs rather than educate. Everyone talks about the sweetheart dog that wags it's tail. Unfortunately, it's the mauled child that grabs the headlines. There is a reason it is the dog of choice for the drug thug.

DFrost


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DFrost said:


> Biggest problem I've seen in the pittie community is; they try to make excuses for their dogs rather than educate. Everyone talks about the sweetheart dog that wags it's tail. Unfortunately, it's the mauled child that grabs the headlines. There is a reason it is the dog of choice for the drug thug.
> 
> DFrost


Actually I believe most people in Pittie community are educating the public on those dogs. What grabs headlines is "Pitbull Mauls Child" if it says "Golden Retriever Mauls Child" people will probably ignore it and laugh.The media does what it can to please the media and feed into their fears. I have seen "drug thugs" with all sorts of dogs(some use Rotties and Dobermans) not just Pitbulls. They want something that looks mean and intimidating.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Of course, then there is the stand-by problem that people (literally) wouldn't recognize a pitbull if it bit them on the ***. I've seen news reports of pitbull attacks where the dog shown was most likely a lab-mix - didn't even look REMOTELY pitbull-ish. Unless you count the fact that it had floppy ears?
When we lived in Orlando, the stock "pitbull" picture used at one news station was a lab, a black lab at that! We had a chow/lab mix (best guess - looked exactly like a lab, but with a chow-ish coat) that several people thought was a pit because he looked like the one that the TV station showed pictures of!
Yes, some people DO make excuses that get parroted. It IS how you raise them - in that if you train them and be responsible you can be a good owner, same as with any dog. Some clueless people believe that "how you raise them" means that if you love them and cuddle them then they magically won't be dog-aggressive - that is just moronic.
A girl I work with had a gorgeous pitbull puppy (was sold to her as a red-nose pit) Cutest little guy EVER! She allowed him to roam everywhere with her lab-mix Bandit. She never restrained either dog and they got along great. Well, until the un-neutered pit puppy that had never had a second's training started to hit puberty. Then there were a couple small scuffles, mostly Bandit putting the little dog in his place. One night, however, the two dogs got into a fight on the neighbor's lawn and the neighbor shot the pit. Poor baby drug himself home and my co-worker called the cops. While the police were there, Bandit came home and the 2 dogs started growling at each other again. My co-worker had the police shoot him because 1) she was told she would have no grounds to make the neighbor pay for the vet bill and 2) she was afraid that he was dangerous because being shot didn't stop him from growling at the other dog. 
I was so  that I couldn't see straight. She kept saying that everyone had told her "It's how you raise them" and was actually offended that I told her she didn't "raise" him at all! She just took a baby and dumped him out in the streets and expected him to grow up to be a model citizen! :headbang: Sadly, though, I'm the only one who saw it that way since all the rest saw it the way she did - the media hype is true that one day all pits will turn on you and kill you in your sleep


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

KAKZooKpr said:


> Absolutely!! And when the unscrupulous can't have Pit Bulls, they will move on to the next breed. There is already a growing number of Cane Corsos & Presa's in the area and I think they have the potential to be even more dangerous.
> 
> Kristina


That is pretty true... some people down the road had their bulldog type mutts taken by AC, they bought Bandogs and a Cane Corso. And that is scary because now they have breeds who are not bred with no human aggression in mind..


----------

